# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  LIVE Today from Rhodes Hall Plantation 12pm to 3pm with your host Jeffersen

## Rhodesresort

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rhodes-hall-tv

----------

